

Ask HN: Any Mac OS app for monitoring and disconnecting TCP/IP addresses? - Anevenua


======
Anevenua
I´m looking for a Mac OS app like TCP/IP Viewer(Microsoft) for monitoring and
closing established IP conections. Thnxz

